# Limitations of Maxxis Hookworm Tires



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Tonight I put a pair of Maxxis Hookworm tires on my Motobecane 600HT to see how well that bike would fare in the streets. I was planning to take it for a lap on the paved trail around the lake, but I ditched that idea at the last minute and took it to a local offroad trail to see how well the Hookworm tires would perform. Man, I was blown away! :thumbsup:

I didn't get to ride the whole course because it was getting dark, but the bike performed exceptionally well with the Hookworms. I did notice I was a little hesitant going around some sharp corners, but I was really blown away with how fast the Hookworms could roll. Of course, this was just a beginner course and I'm not sure how well they would do in more difficult terrain, but I really enjoyed riding with them.

What are the limitations of these tires? I'm riding 26X2.1. It would be good to know what kind of situations they might not handle so well in so I don't end up going for it and getting myself into a jam (or crash LOL). 

For those who haven't heard of these tires, here is a link below:

Maxxis Hookworm Tire > Components > Tires and Tubes > Tires | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

Hookworms are generally meant as an urban, pavement, BMX park (not the dirt parks the paved parks) tire. They do pretty well on relatively smooth hard pack dirt. But areas to watch out for are loose loamy soil, off camber sections of trail, rocky or rooty areas, any kind of wet or muddy areas, etc. Basically anything that would require the tire to "dig in" to provide traction. You've already discovered that the tire has a lack in cornering ability in dirt, no side lugs to dig in. 

Bottom line is, the knarlier the terrain gets the worse the Hooks will perform. The tire was designed for and excels on pavement. On dirt they are quite unpredictable and have very narrow limits. So "go for it" at your own risk. Not a tire that I would use for any type of aggressive off road riding at all.

Good Dirt


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

I had Hookworms for a while on my DJ bike and they were generally really good but like Squash said, they can be unpredictable. I would cross grass like I was riding across ice and if I were trying to corner I would always be on the lookout for dirt on the sidewalk and what not. I gave them up for Holy Rollers and have been very glad I did. The Hookworms are amazing on consistent pavement but the Holy Rollers can even go off road a little bit without causing terror.I'd be careful with the Hookworms off pavement but you could always have two tire setups, one for dirt and one for street, switching them as needed.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Well yeah they roll well, they don't have a tread.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

zebrahum said:


> I'd be careful with the Hookworms off pavement but you could always have two tire setups, one for dirt and one for street, switching them as needed.


Good suggestion. I'm actually planning to keep two sets of wheels, with seperate cassettes and brakes installed so I can swap tires as needed.


----------



## fellsbiker (Jun 17, 2006)

How did I miss this thread? I've been riding 26x2.5 hookworms on my primary off road bike for over 5 years now. I love em. I ride in the north east where the trails are very rocky, drain fast after rain, and are very well used and so very hard packed. There are certainly occasional situations where the hookworm is beat. Like going up a muddy hill as rain overflow comes down it. But for the most part, the hookworm is superior in my book. Just keep those tires pegged to as much rock as you can find, and you'll ride like a champion. 

The big difference in riding a hookworm versus a traditionally treaded tire is this:
A normal tires digs in as is slips, to get traction
A hookworm has tremendous traction to start with (through tremendous surface contact area), but it looses all that traction when the tire slips. There is no digging in.

So it an take some getting used to. I can climb some pretty hairy gravely climbs, but I don't do it by pedaling as hard as I can like I'm on a dirt bike. I use my legs as traction control, and I push as hard as I can without slipping the tires. Ride like that and the tires will really shine. 

Other benefits, you can ride 10+ miles on the streets, TO the ride, and feel great. And hookworms can last years. They do have a surface texture that years out after a year or two. So for prime off road use, you get about 2 years. For sub-prime off road use or for on-road use, you can easily pull 5 years out of them, maybe more. I love hookworms, I ride them almost exclusively.


----------



## HarlyQuin76 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, can anyone Please let me know the outer diameter of the Maxxis Hookworm 2.50 for mtb.
I have a Giant trance and im just worried that the hookworm might be to tall for the frame on the rear wheel.
My current tyre is a Maxxis Ardent (about 68 cm outer diameter) and has about 1cm clearance between the end of the frame and outer diameter of the tyre.


----------

